# What if I purchase resale points and don't belong to "The Club "



## TJALB (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm thinking about purchasing resale points. I currently don't have any points or deeded property with DRI. This will be my first DRI purchase. I read a post that sounds like the points I'm interested in would be of no use to me if I don't already own points that are already in The Club? Would these points be worthless and unusable for me if I'm not part of The a Club? Would I be forced to roll these points into The Club in order to use them?
Thanks!


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 3, 2014)

TJALB said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing resale points. I currently don't have any points or deeded property with DRI. This will be my first DRI purchase. I read a post that sounds like the points I'm interested in would be of no use to me if I don't already own points that are already in The Club? Would these points be worthless and unusable for me if I'm not part of The a Club? Would I be forced to roll these points into The Club in order to use them?
> Thanks!



Alright, first of all, keep it to one thread and/or check previous DRI threads for more answers. So, I surmise you have a potential purchase from another DRI points member for their 2014 points- probably for free, mf's paid, $250- transfer fee paid, and maybe an inducement ($)- correct so far?

what collection? US Collection
                        European Collection
                        Hawaii Collection
                        California Collection 
                        Greek Collection

Any resale takes time to transfer from the closing agent and from Diamond's back office transfer dept.. And that varies but to be *safe* with all proper paperwork on house - 2 months. Now, get this part down: you can only use the points you acquire, when acquired, in *that collection* subject to availability.
And the 2015 dues will come out in Nov due in January. 

So, you can use points you acquire if transferred in time, used in that collection only and the room(s) are available and you have enough points.

In regards to being able to use II for these, like a free gateway to II, don't count on it. 
You don't have to be a member of the CLUB to use these "regional" points. If you wanted to spend big bucks later after you knew what you were doing, then you could buy some costly points ($7point) from DRI developer and they would allow some of your free points to be added to the initial allotment of Club points. You then of course are a member of the Club. Then, you discern that you needed enough points to get to silver and make it workable. This is later for you, if ever, as it is costly and requires much study and thought.

also, to save points at this point  till next year, you will lose %%% of those per their program.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 3, 2014)

So resale points can't be used in II or Rci?  That makes DRI the only developer/ management company that does not allow resale (points) owners to participate with a major exchange company.


----------



## kalima (Aug 3, 2014)

*heres what you do-in my opinion*

If you want resale points you must buy a few from developer & when you are buying them (just buy maybe 5000 or less) VERY IMPORTANT to tell them that you are only buying from them if they will give you a LETTER stating that you can  bring 'a certain number' of resale points into the Club..then you can use all your points globally & exchange through Interval as this is part of your Club membership.....you will have to be firm with them as of course they do not like to do this.....If you are not concerned with having points (so you can stay short trips or travel to other resorts) then you can buy a resale WEEK at the resort you want to stay at....this is totally separate from the Club....If you do this you can buy your own Interval or RCI account (there is also one more you can join)...then you can exchange.....BUT I have read from several peeps that Hawaii is of course top of the food chain so if you exchange you are exchanging 'down'.....so what people recommend sometimes is to Rent your week out and then use the money to rent a week somewhere else you want to go and you should come out ahead of the game...This is what I have decided to do!...I am in the process of 'buying' a resale week in Maui...I love Hawaii so am buying there but only buying an ever other year week as I really do not want to travel annually at this point and also do not want the extra expense at this point....the fees are less for buying an actual deeded week than if you were to buy the same amount of points that it would take to book the same week at the same resort...sorry for rambling

:zzz:


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 3, 2014)

Resale purchases of points in the several "collections" *do* allow you to trade within II. This is without doing any kind of additional purchase. BUT  any sales person in DRI will tell you how difficult it is since you are not a "Club" member because they want everyone to be a "club" member.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 3, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> Resale purchases of points in the several "collections" *do* allow you to trade within II. This is without doing any kind of additional purchase. BUT  any sales person in DRI will tell you how difficult it is since you are not a "Club" member because they want everyone to be a "club" member.



Have you had the experience or known someone who in fact has:

1. Opened a separate II account

2. Instructed II to withdraw DRI resale points from US Collection, Hawaii collection or California Collection and they (II) could do it.

if you are in fact correct, I am delighted.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 3, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> So resale points can't be used in II or Rci?  That makes DRI the only developer/ management company that does not allow resale (points) owners to participate with a major exchange company.



oh, apples to apples. not sure MVC? to get their points $12 point and some from VAC?  not apples there.


I think that would be terrific if we could have dollar for dollar costs entry level, current resale including costs and mf's. It would be quite an undertaking.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 3, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> oh, apples to apples. not sure MVC? to get their points $12 point and some from VAC?  not apples there.
> 
> 
> I think that would be terrific if we could have dollar for dollar costs entry level, current resale including costs and mf's. It would be quite an undertaking.



Wyndham, Shell, Bluegreen, and other (smaller) minisystems have points that have essentially very little to no resale value for the most part but still allow access to their internal system and to at least one internal exchange companies.  Worldmark. Hyatt (platinum and gold) and Hilton (platinum and gold weeks) retain some resale value and also allow access to both the internal and external exchange systems using either direct points exchanges or allow owners to book a week and then deposit the week with either RCI or II or either allowing them to extend the life of the week beyond the original one year usage time.  I guess those were the apples to apples I was thinking about.

MVCI is less than 5 years old and the resale owners and owners trying to sell or dispose of their points by any means necessary are a fraction of the number of DRI.  And amazingly despite the required transfer fees of $2-3 per point MVCI still resells at $4-5 per point or a little less than half (when all the junk fees are added in) than retail.  When a person buys (at least at this point) and pays the required fees the points are the same as retail points with no distinction including eligibility for elite status. So the original owner can recapture about a third of the original purchase price if they bought resale.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 3, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Wyndham, Shell, Bluegreen, and other (smaller) minisystems have points that have essentially very little to no resale value for the most part but still allow access to their internal system and to at least one internal exchange companies.  Worldmark. Hyatt (platinum and gold) and Hilton (platinum and gold weeks) retain some resale value and also allow access to both the internal and external exchange systems using either direct points exchanges or allow owners to book a week and then deposit the week with either RCI or II or either allowing them to extend the life of the week beyond the original one year usage time.  I guess those were the apples to apples I was thinking about.
> 
> MVCI is less than 5 years old and the resale owners and owners trying to sell or dispose of their points by any means necessary are a fraction of the number of DRI.  And amazingly despite the required transfer fees of $2-3 per point MVCI still resells at $4-5 per point or a little less than half (when all the junk fees are added in) than retail.  When a person buys (at least at this point) and pays the required fees the points are the same as retail points with no distinction including eligibility for elite status. So the original owner can recapture about a third of the original purchase price if they bought resale.



Very helpful post. I thank you. Simple and to the point.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 3, 2014)

As I said in another thread, 


Bill4728 said:


> What I believe is true is that DRI points are used directly by DRI to pay for II exchanges. There is no way to transfer points into II to be used at a different time. They stay in DRI till you use them in II.


We have non "Club" DRI points in the MGV collection. We have a separate II and II has set up the account so we have our DRI pts to make II exchanges in II. BUT those points seem to be held by DRI until we make a exchange  not deposited into II like a week deposit.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 3, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> As I said in another thread,
> 
> We have non "Club" DRI points in the MGV collection. We have a separate II and II has set up the account so we have our DRI pts to make II exchanges in II. BUT those points seem to be held by DRI until we make a exchange  not deposited into II like a week deposit.



Bill,

Ok. I am not sure Monarch Grand Vacation members status to use II. You probably can and I am glad that you can. This leads me to believe that the other collections, particularly the US Collection in my case, should be "able" to draw resale points for II exchanges as well. I have been told repeatedly by DRI that I can not. Other members say you can. 

The op shared in FB his decision to buy a deeded week as his family's destination instead of resale points and club issues. 

Another member indicated that one can not buy resale points without being a DRI member. I do not think that is accurate as well. My understanding is anyone can purchase resale but, it is limited to that collection for usage.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 3, 2014)

In Europe it was my understanding that only current dri members could purchase and use resale points.  I am not sure if this is still the case but while this restriction was or is in effect DRI would simply refusevto acknowledge transfers to non DRI owners.

I have never heard of this restriction for any of the collections with us properties.


----------



## TJALB (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry if my post was irritating. Didn't intend it to be.   I'm new to the points system. You are partially correct in your assumptions.  Yes 2014 Maint fees paid, but "no" I was not offered a payment ($) to take points. Yes, I've decided not to get into the points mess.  Will purchase a deeded unit.  

Thanks for your time.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 3, 2014)

TJALB said:


> Sorry if my post was irritating. Didn't intend it to be.   I'm new to the points system. You are partially correct in your assumptions.  Yes 2014 Maint fees paid, but "no" I was not offered a payment ($) to take points. Yes, I've decided not to get into the points mess.  Will purchase a deeded unit.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



Please accept my apology as I did not intend to be offensive in any way. I am very new to TUG and comparing all the newest state of affairs in timeshare land. However there is so much information. There are a lot of opinions and yet there are many who  obviously have been down this road longer. I guess the best advice is to take time and look at your objectives, then weigh pro's and con's.   But, as I am learning, taking in all these pro's and con's, locations, systems, costs can be overwhelming. I seem to forget what I learned last week.

DRI has and will continue to meet my needs. I like many of the evolving geographic locations for travel later in life. But for the time being, it still offers very good value and top notch places.

Buying deeded in Hawaii-KBC- still might be more costly than I would spend my travel money on.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## TJALB (Aug 6, 2014)

*Hawaii too expensive?*

Do you mean might bee too expensive in terms of the Maint fees or in terms of airfare?  I've read that overall people believe that points carry a higher overall maintenance fee than deeded does.  Is that your understanding? I'm new to this as well and I'm sure I ask questions that are sometimes considered very dumb by other more experienced people. Hopefully I'll gain some knowledge here at this site. Btw no apology necessary.  :0)


----------

